# Do low ratings force drivers to work in the suburbs?



## Caroline O'Donovan (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey! 

I'm a reporter for BuzzFeed News. Someone told me today that if you have a low rating on Uber or Lyft, you have to drive in the suburbs to get your rating back up. I'm not sure where he got that idea, but was hoping someone might be able to tell me if it's true or crazy. 

Thanks! 
Caroline


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

File that under Fake News


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

Buzzfeed Article ' Trump Forces Uber Drivers to Slow Suburbs'


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

If the driver had low rating he continue to gets low Rate unless he change his attitude , no matter where he drive. I don't talk to riders and quiet most the time , I had 3k 5*
The most important is the expert navigation. If there is rush hour, if you know how to cut time and quick than always get 5 star.
Example. I picked the rider at logan airport to south shore ,dorch,quincy and down during rush hours. 90 persCent of uber drivers following gps on the route none carpool lane. They get 4 star

Iam expert navigation, I only use carpool lane , the riders looking left and right every one stuck but this guy is super fast on the way home . 5 star for me

No matter what Jennifer Lopez or Taylor swift does or where, people will dump them unless they change attitude.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

No such thing. Actually, driving in cities besides the drinking hours, will pick up more passengers hence more ratings to get the rating up!

But if you continue to go down, there is something wrong with what you are doing and maybe you should stay in outskirts of town.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

No, no driver is pressured or coerced into driving outlying areas to improve their ratings.
Some drivers might *choose* to drive slower areas with easier navigation, or daylight hours over bar closing hours with the idea that passengers in those areas and times rate better than drunks during 2am surge, but that's a voluntary choice.. not the result of implied or explicit pressure from the TNC.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm a reporter for BuzzFeed News. Someone told me today that if you have a low rating on Uber or Lyft, you have to drive in the suburbs to get your rating back up. I'm not sure where he got that idea, but was hoping someone might be able to tell me if it's true or crazy.
> 
> ...


You might want to ask the Chicago drivers why they drive in the suburbs. Hint; it might have to do with 7 killed and 12 wounded in the city within a 12 hour period. Only guessing.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You might want to ask the Chicago drivers why they drive in the suburbs. Hint; it might have to do with 7 killed and 12 wounded in the city within a 12 hour period. Only guessing.


Or maybe Seal Team 5 should drop-in the Chi-town sub-forum to find out the real deal, before he shoots-off his mouth about what he doesn't know?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Andretti said:


> Or maybe Seal Team 5 should drop-in the Chi-town sub-forum to find out the real deal, before he shoots-off his mouth about what he doesn't know?


I was just paraphrasing what I saw on CBS News over the weekend. CBS also mentioned that Chicago was a little behind last year's murder rate. CBS stated that Chicago has only had 133 murders so far this year. That puts Chicago well behind the 740 murders of 2016. Like I said, I'm paraphrasing what I saw on TV. If you know different then please post your findings.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I was just paraphrasing what I saw on CBS News over the weekend. CBS also mentioned that Chicago was a little behind last year's murder rate. CBS stated that Chicago has only had 133 murders so far this year. That puts Chicago well behind the 740 murders of 2016. Like I said, I'm paraphrasing what I saw on TV. If you know different then please post your findings.


Alright, I'm not going to beat on you with this. But regardless of your crime stats, pretty much anyone that wants to make money drives the city. There's a few guys that hang-on in the 'burbs, but the consensus is to work the city if you want to make money. And that's what most Chicago guys do, including guys that live in the 'burbs.

So your assumption of crime causing Chicago drivers to work the 'burbs is wrong. And you'll see that if you stop by the Chicago sub-forum.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

No you never _have_ to work anywhere. However the urban population particularly younger or poorer people can be hard on ratings, some might give you 1 star out of spite or resentment, because they thought the fare was too high, or just because they think it's funny. The suburban riders are a lot more appreciative and respectful.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

Just sign up for Uber and see it for yourself. Whatever happen to the good old investigative journalism. It must be one of those "10 things" list kind of article.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> No you never _have_ to work anywhere. However the urban population particularly younger or poorer people can be hard on ratings, some might give you 1 star out of spite or resentment, because they thought the fare was too high, or just because they think it's funny. The suburban riders are a lot more appreciative and respectful.


This.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

http://nypost.com/2017/04/05/passenger-from-hell-threatens-to-accuse-uber-driver-of-rape/

A certain class of customer needs to be avoided to keep your rating up.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Cigars said:


> http://nypost.com/2017/04/05/passenger-from-hell-threatens-to-accuse-uber-driver-of-rape/
> 
> A certain class of customer needs to be avoided to keep your rating up.


Jesus Christ! Yeah, I'm getting a dashcam.

He let that go too far though, the moment she mentioned her or me committing a crime I would have called the cops, and pressed charges for the threats.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I feel no force or compulsion, I choose the suburbs more often than not because the riders are usually nicer, apt to tip, treat my car with respect and be on time.

Ratings, to me, don't enter into it....I'm not sure I can accurately say who gives better ratings or why, but I stay out of the bad neighborhoods because the passengers are too often reflective of the areas they live in, which is a shame but it's a reality I can't change.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

swingset said:


> I feel no force or compulsion, I choose the suburbs more often than not because the riders are usually nicer, apt to tip, treat my car with respect and be on time.
> 
> Ratings, to me, don't enter into it....I'm not sure I can accurately say who gives better ratings or why, but I stay out of the bad neighborhoods because the passengers are too often reflective of the areas they live in, which is a shame but it's a reality I can't change.


They're also more profitable rides, on the average. You get more rides in the city but they are short, there's rarely a tip, and if you get stuck in traffic you're screwed. On the highway is where you make the money.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> They're also more profitable rides, on the average. You get more rides in the city but they are short, there's rarely a tip, and if you get stuck in traffic you're screwed. On the highway is where you make the money.


That's not what Ms. O'Donovan wants to hear. She is trying to put together a story with a certain political bent.
She wants to claim that Uber/Lyft are encouraging drivers to avoid certain areas, by implying that drivers are encouraged to drive in the suburbs.
In actuality, Uber is providing boosts to the areas in question to get drivers to go there.
Why does Uber do this?
Because we as drivers learn very quickly to avoid these areas for profit reasons, problem reasons, and yes, because lower ratings are generated in these neighborhoods.
Ms. O'Donovan wishes to blame Uber for this. I believe Uber/Lyft to be immoral, verging on evil, entities.
But this blame she wishes to instill upon them is not justified.

The reasons we avoid these neighborhoods is because of problems and money.
Less money to be made, the customers are more problematic (see link above), the roads beat the crap out of our cars, its slow going, the passengers are often financially challenged, which makes tipping less likely and the trips to be less profitable.
And YES, ratings generated in these neighborhoods are lower because a higher percentage of the people have no respect for themselves and others.

Perhaps this "journalist" should try a little boots on the ground investigation.
Sign up for Uber/Lyft and drive in the neighborhoods that you feel are being left out, then write the story of why she won't drive there.
But that won't fit the narrative she has already pre-determined.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> On the highway is where you make the money.


x 1 billion. Miles per hour = dollars per hour.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

Does buzzfeed even write anything worth reading these days? Now that's a story you should write.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Great to speak with you. I'd also love to talk to about tipping. I could talk all day about that.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

12 Uber Drivers That Were Banned To The Suburbs - You Won't Believe #7


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Caroline O'Donovan said:


> I'm a reporter for BuzzFeed News. Someone told me today that if you have a low rating on Uber or Lyft, *you have to drive in the suburbs* to get your rating back up. I'm not sure where he got that idea, but was hoping someone might be able to tell me if it's true or crazy.


First of all, let me say that I interpret the bolded phrase above to mean that it's *advisable* to drive the suburbs to get a rating back up -- NOT that anyone is _forcing_ any driver to drive the suburbs.

Obviously forcing someone to drive somewhere doesn't happen, or the UP would be in flames over it.

If that's what the person told you, I don't know if it's a great strategy or not. If my rating were low (it's not), I would avoid three things:

*Late night drunk runs* -- yes, you probably will make more money, but the potential for lower ratings is great. Someone recently asked, "Why does a drunk get to evaluate my job performance?" That is a very valid question, and the reason I'd put my fate in steadier hands if I had a low rating.
*College campuses* -- I'm not going to belabor this, and some of the best pax I've had have been college kids. But low ratings live on or near college campuses. As a parent, I KNOW it's not my fault...lol.
*Uber Pool & Lyft Line* -- Many riders choose these options to save a dollar or two -- secure in the feeling that no other rider will be added to their ride. Because, obviously, they don't want another rider messing up their "Uber/Lyft experience!" If a rider IS added -- it's the driver's fault. Not my fault for being cheap and choosing Pool/Line -- driver's fault. Pool/Line are 4-star and lower magnets, IMHO.



DRider85 said:


> Great to speak with you. I'd also love to talk to about tipping. I could talk all day about that.


LOL.


----------

